# SAORVIEW and SAORSAT digital TV



## TOFFEEPOD (29 Oct 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is receiving channels on either of these systems now that they have gone live, see link [broken link removed]


----------



## pudds (29 Oct 2010)

*Boards.ie*

Your better off going to the boards for this info....... discussed in great detail over there.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## wishbone (13 Dec 2010)

Yes we do, there's now 6 of them, but the text service doesn't seem to be complete yet, or at least wasn't a couple of weeks ago.  I use bunny ears but I'm very close to Three Rock transmitter.  Picture is perfect.  RTE1, RTE2, TV3, TG4, 3e, RTE 24hour News, test transmission and a load of RTE radio channels...can't fault it...I use Free To Air satellite dish and between the two of them I've enough to entertain me..and for free!


----------



## Slaphead (13 Dec 2010)

i have a fairly new tv,panasonic viera and dont need a box, just an indoor arial and a DBT tuner, perfect pic but doesnt work some days, im hoping its just teething problems as afaik its only on trial yet


----------



## Thirsty (13 Dec 2010)

Can anyone tell me how I can check/tune in to get this?


----------



## SparkRite (13 Dec 2010)

Thirsty said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can check/tune in to get this?



Well you could always start here...........

[broken link removed]


----------



## Time (13 Dec 2010)

http://techtir.ie or


----------

